# Outsourcing Your Homework to India and Other School Shortcuts...



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I suspect that most NTs don't/didn't really study in traditional ways. Do any of you utilize shortcuts or little cheats/hacks, efficiencies to get schoolwork or studying done? What are they?

And yes, I actually have outsourced homework/projects to India before...lol. But only to take care of tedious details like citations, etc. I forget exactly what it was for.

Any little studying tricks? I'm trying to apply speedreading to my Accounting textbooks, but my reading speed and comprehension isn't the problem...it's the recall of all the little details, meh.

Otherwise, I rely on doing things at the last minute. For example, I wrote a ten page Accounting standards/codifications essay in 20 minutes before it was due...and I got an A on it, while the average grade was a C-. How I pulled that one off, I don't know. But the more I procrastinate, the better I do. :crazy:

What are your methods? Or did you just study the normal way (flashcards, study groups, 2 hours reading and memorizing, blah blah blah)


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

The only form of studying I use is cramming a couple of days before any tests or exams.
I rarely even bother with studying though.

I'd probably make more of an effort if the classes were actually interesting and/or challenging.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL at this thread.

God, you're awesome.:crazy:

I'm totally gonna outsource my homework to India now just to say I did...


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

I cram the night/few minutes before the test, but for most stuff, hearing it once is enough


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

nevermore said:


> LOL at this thread.
> 
> God, you're awesome.:crazy:
> 
> I'm totally gonna outsource my homework to India now just to say I did...


Hey, if companies can do it, why can't I? I consider myself a sole propietorship. :wink:

P.S. Outsource your engineering or math, nothing with English. They were grammatically incompetent. And that was for high school composition.


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

My college academic plan:

1. Don't do any homework. We're fricken adults here. They shouldn't even assign that shit in college. If you're the kind of moron who needs diligence points to pad your sorry excuse test scores because your an idiot then go get a job in the mail room of some corporation and keep plugging, because your seriously better off there.

2. Drink as much as possible.

3. Always take the courses friends before you have and get the same profs. If that friend has old exams, then 20 minutes of memorization will get at least a 90% since almost all the teachers are too effing lazy to change the test.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I never studied. I just paid attention in class. And I did my homework at lunch or before school started.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

In freshman year of highschool we'd have vocab tests every week. I'd day-dream the whole class when we were going over the words, than get to class like 2 mins early the day of the test and quickly read all the words and definitions. I typically got 100's on the tests. Thats generally my approach especially if its boring bullshit that doesn't apply in real life at all. If the class is interesting I put much more effort into it.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I insourced my homework from the internet to my brain.


----------



## KatHorcrux (Sep 18, 2010)

I procrastinate wayyyy more than the average ENTJ, but I'm one of those people who can study for 10 minutes right before a test and ace it while everyone else who did the whole notecard/study group thing fail. :tongue:

Anyway, study groups don't work for me. They're mostly audio learning and I'm all visual/kinesetic. If I have a test in let's say history, I'll be able to figure out what the teacher will test us one and how they'll ask it and just read that really quick. I also never, ever, write my own outlines. You can get those online.

I also find very clever ways to cheat. I don't see it as cheating; it's simply beating the system. :laughing: One of my favorites is writing your info on a piece of sticky note and stick it on the palm of your writing hand. Wear a sweatshirt with long sleeves so it covers it. When you need to see the info, just stop writing, shake your sleeve back a little, and read it. It looks like you're just reading the paper.


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

Back when I was in 9th grade, when dial up Internet (or just the Internet) was something rare and marvelous, I used to be punished by one teacher by making me write a two page report on why I did something and what I would do in order to not do it again. I took lessons from Microsoft, back when hardly anyone knew who Bill Gates was, and outsourced my assignments to other kids. I paid my friends to write these mundane papers for $2 a piece while I flirted with girls (something I don't outsource). Everyone wins.:laughing:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

KatHorcrux said:


> I also find very clever ways to cheat. I don't see it as cheating; it's simply beating the system. :laughing: One of my favorites is writing your info on a piece of sticky note and stick it on the palm of your writing hand. Wear a sweatshirt with long sleeves so it covers it. When you need to see the info, just stop writing, shake your sleeve back a little, and read it. It looks like you're just reading the paper.


haha yeah, it's actually called -research-. lol

For accounting classes, a good method (for women or bagpipe scots) is to wear a mini skirt and write notes on my leg there (wtf is the professor going to do? Lift up my skirt? yeah that'll go over real well, rofl)...or write a whole cheat sheet and hide it in the girl's bathroom inside the package of toilet seat covers and then when looking at the exam and seeing what you don't know, get up to "use the restroom". For women, you can bypass even the "no restrooms during exam" policy by using the "feminine emergency" excuse. BONUS: bring your whole backpack, with the textbooks inside, as you'll obviously need your fem hygiene products...

Women may as well find ways to get their own advantages. roud:

And then during history true/false quizzes in high school, I had a system with a friend where we'd sit next to each other and lightly tap our desk with pencils to designate the number of the question we needed help with...and then respond with one tap for true, or two for false. If we weren't clear, we'd scratch on the edge of the desk. It's imperative to batch the tapping though, and not do it systematically back and forth, or the professor/teacher will catch on.
I call it teamwork.

And there's also an art to getting instructors to change your grade or at least grade more kindly in the future...


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

For any reading assignment I would just use sparknotes. Unbelievably effective. I didn't read a single damn book I was supposed to in my junior-senior years of high school. It saved me _hours_ of time, and rewarded me with A's to boot.



> And there's also an art to getting instructors to change your grade or at least grade more kindly in the future...


Indeed. I got so good at this that in the second semester of senior year, my English teacher gave me a C on a final paper that I never even turned in. :crazy:


----------



## Snowguard (May 21, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd want to outsource my homework to India, even mathematics, as it's liable to numerous references to _lakh and crore_. Listening to broadcast from an outfit as official as All India Radio can leave those of us who learnt to speak English via the British and American streams scratching our heads. Come to think of it, different countries who speak English exclusively find it difficult to understand each other. My wife is from the United States and sometimes has difficulty in understanding my father, whose Australian accent is more pronounced than mine, but not as broad as many I encounter.

The maths from the homework might be sound, but some of the language used will be questionable.


----------



## DeenaGood (Apr 10, 2018)

Honestly I never heard about outsourcing a home work .. I know India is a great center of outsourcing when it comes to IT working sphere (mostly due to low salary rate). I think Indians are great in Math, Physics, etc., but I wouldn't trust them any grammar related tasks lol.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I mostly just wept and gnashed my teeth at hard work.

On the other hand, I have done some essay checking in college...for cash :kitteh:.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Psychosmurf said:


> For any reading assignment I would just use sparknotes. Unbelievably effective. I didn't read a single damn book I was supposed to in my junior-senior years of high school. It saved me _hours_ of time, and rewarded me with A's to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I got so good at this that in the second semester of senior year, my English teacher gave me a C on a final paper that I never even turned in. :crazy:


Sparknotes is a good resource if you just want to get the lay of the land when it comes to books (helpful in low-ranked college courses and high school). 

It's probably not as effective in harder English / literature courses since professors expect more detail.


----------

